# Radi's accumulated weird stuff



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

In this thread we will post any complaints and requests to our mods.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

^^What mods? We have mods? :dunno:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

^^http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541463 last page


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

We have a new mod! Yeaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

and he could make this thread sticky


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

I asked him to do that.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

sorry keep your comments here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541463&page=4


....or pm moderation with your requests and or complaints.  

Thanks


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

*What roads msut that be?*

What raods must that be, who look the same after 8 years, and have almost no bumps and many kilometers long sections with aktually no bumps at all as if the asphalt was added the day before, altough there´s heavy especially heavy tracktraffic on them and they aren´t motorways that have just to deal with vehicles in one direction but twolaned raods. Please tell me where such roads are in your countries, they can be motorways aswel but which are old but look and feel like new. Here in Bulgaria it is the E-79 Dupnica - Kulata.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Check your grammar for crying out loud.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Check your grammar for crying out loud.


This was written fast, so oh, excuse me. I am visiting an advanced English course and will get a certificate at the end of December, the English course is from an English Languace institute belonging to the American University, so come on man.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't say your English is bad, but a lot of too fast typing is happening here.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thing is, we just don't get it.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

I think he meant: "post pictures of roads that were built a long time ago, have atleast 2x2 lanes, deal with heavy traffic, are still in perfect conditions."

I'm sure there are lots of those all over the U.S.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Skyyy said:


> I think he meant: "post pictures of roads that were built a long time ago, have atleast 2x2 lanes, deal with heavy traffic, are still in perfect conditions."


Not necessarily 2X2 since the E-79 is also mostly 1X1 but extremly stable.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Dupnica.... ha ha ha  sorry for offtopic


----------



## Kerkhoff (Nov 9, 2007)

^^:rofl:


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Huh? I don't get it. Does Dupnica mean something funny in Polish?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Skyyy said:


> I think he meant: "post pictures of roads that were built a long time ago, have atleast 2x2 lanes, deal with heavy traffic, are still in perfect conditions."


All motorways in the Netherlands, and 90% of all other roads. Almost the entire Dutch road budget is going to maintenance.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

There are towns Dubnica and Nová Dubnica in Slovakia. And there is highway as well - D1.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

wyqtor said:


> Huh? I don't get it. Does Dupnica mean something funny in Polish?


i guess it has something with "dupe", am i right?


----------



## Kerkhoff (Nov 9, 2007)

It sounds funny in Polish. Something connected with AN ASS ( DUPA). :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, Kerkhoff, your username means "cemetary" or "graveyard" in Dutch if you remove the last "f". We could go on with this for a while with so many languages in Europe.


----------



## Kerkhoff (Nov 9, 2007)

^^:lol: haha
Believe me, it's just a product of my imagination. I don't know Dutch haha


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Roads here age badly. Must be the snow.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

After going through a winter, even a brand-new road is going to show signs of age, here.


----------



## ADCS (Oct 30, 2006)

This segment of Interstate 45 was built around 1969, and is still in very good condition. Don't know why it's held up so long, or why it was never resurfaced (like most of the rest of the route)


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

canadave87 said:


> After going through a winter, even a brand-new road is going to show signs of age, here.


Here in bulgaria some do, some don´t. The roads have to survife extreme summers with 40 degrees two months long, with extreme rainfalls and also harsh winters. But especially the rainfalls, don´t they damage the roads because sometimes they are extreme here. 

Oh and Dupnica is a wordplay from Dukpa which means hole, because Dupnica is surrounded by mountains. Ant not Dupe :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

ADCS said:


> This segment of Interstate 45 was built around 1969, and is still in very good condition. Don't know why it's held up so long, or why it was never resurfaced (like most of the rest of the route)


No barriers?


----------



## ADCS (Oct 30, 2006)

Shukie said:


> No barriers?


Rural interstate highway. The closest major city to this location would be Dallas, which is over 100 mi (161 km) to the north. The stated policy for the Interstate Highway System is to not have barriers in most rural areas, instead substituting the wide median.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think this median is too narrow to have the lack of a barrier. With 70 MPH (or whatever the speed limit is), you are on the other direction within a second, it can be disastrous when a big rig crashes or something.


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

^ Maybe, but think about just how fast someone would have to be going to actually cross the median -- then consider how much a median barrier costs. I don't think a barrier is warranted on a highway like this.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wider grassy medians like that are normal in the USA, mainly because they are less expensive to build and ROW is not as big of a cost issue here as it is in Europe. Some narrower older grassy medians are getting fence-like wire barriers, though. The Federal Highway Administration did revise their guidelines on that a few years ago, but the median on that part of I-45 is likely wide enough to not require one.

Wide grassy medians like that also make it very easy to upgrade the highway to 2x3 - just add the new lanes in the middle.

Mike


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

It's not only in USA. In Slovakia there is similar one - expressway R1 section Kováčová - Banská Bystrica. It has large grassy zone in the middle without barriers. I didn't found any photos so here is at least snapshot from Google Maps:










Here you can see short part was already upgraded on 2x3:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

in the Netherlands that large median would be such a waste of land!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

x-type said:


> in the Netherlands that large median would be such a waste of land!


We do have them though. The A6 Almere - Lelystad has a 100m wide median, and so have other motorways, like the A1 Amersfoort - Apeldoorn and some other places.

I don't know what your image is of the Netherlands, but only 14% of the land surface can be counted under "build-up area". The Randstad is pretty dense (but not when it is counted as one metropolitan area), but there are lots of space in eastern and northern provinces.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> I don't know what your image is of the Netherlands, but only 14% of the land surface can be counted under "build-up area". The Randstad is pretty dense (but not when it is counted as one metropolitan area), but there are lots of space in eastern and northern provinces.


i forgot to put some smileys  anyway, the Netherlands is really dense populated country for european meanings


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

medians are so dated, apsolutely waste of land in any country. Instead of these dumb medians there could be trees and forests at the side of motorway, beautiful wild nature untouched without wasting the land which could be a wild forest, I´m glad they don´t make it in bulgaria, especially arround the area of the Struma motorway where the landscape is extremly wild and forestish, they would DESTROY the beautiful extremly wild untouched landscape just because they don´t have money for some cheap barriers.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

agree^^


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> medians are so dated, apsolutely waste of land in any country. Instead of these dumb medians there could be trees and forests at the side of motorway, beautiful wild nature untouched without wasting the land which could be a wild forest, I´m glad they don´t make it in bulgaria, especially arround the area of the Struma motorway where the landscape is extremly wild and forestish, they would DESTROY the beautiful extremly wild untouched landscape just because they don´t have money for some cheap barriers.


On the other hand, as you can see, this expressway is in the middle of fields and thanks to that median it can be easily upgraded on 2x3 what will be certainly needed because it's on E77 corridor and traffic is everyday higher and higher.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

x-type said:


> agree^^


Thanks, it must be the first time.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

*EU isn´t generous*

The things they do in Bulgaria are jsut rediculous, they should punish the people who do wrong, send stuff which controls everything there to keep corruption away but not stop the money for several months. Projects for which people are waiting years, even decates get even mroe delayed jsut because of EU´s dumb arrogance. If EU behaves like that the best thing would have been to not enter EU, Bulgaria would have made it´s way without it and KEPT the money to build the infrastructure and everything else isntead of wasting it away without getting it returned. the Behaviour of EU is shitty!


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

:doh:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Guess the overriding message to this thread would be - feeding trolls is bad for your health. It's a little like smoking cigarettes to cure cancer, rather contraindicated.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

:hammer:


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

You're right. Let's discuss population of lemurs in south-east Peru in this thread.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, clarify this for me. Tell us how EU Infrastructure Project works and why is this being delayed? Do you mean that EU is not giving away money due to corruption charges against Bulgaria?


----------



## ToWuS (Nov 16, 2006)

You drink too much, i am sorry for that


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

huh? I don't get it. :?:?:sly::?:?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

:banana::lock::cucumber::lock::carrot::lock::banana::lock::cucumber::lock::carrot::lock:


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

So......how 'bout them Dodgers?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Gaeus said:


> OK, clarify this for me. Tell us how EU Infrastructure Project works and why is this being delayed? Do you mean that EU is not giving away money due to corruption charges against Bulgaria?


Its as simple as it sounds. Bulgaria is bad in acquiring EU funds(20% of possible funds),and corruption further halts the usage of the already acquired money.(For comparison,we are the best among the newcomers with 82%)


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

Strumatic and Cromatic!









^That's American Georgia shiny!


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

We all can cry.


----------



## Tauernautobahn (Mar 11, 2008)

radi6404 said:


> The things they do in Bulgaria are jsut rediculous, they should punish the people who do wrong, send stuff which controls everything there to keep corruption away but not stop the money for several months. Projects for which people are waiting years, even decates get even mroe delayed jsut because of EU´s dumb arrogance. If EU behaves like that the best thing would have been to not enter EU, Bulgaria would have made it´s way without it and KEPT the money to build the infrastructure and everything else isntead of wasting it away without getting it returned. the Behaviour of EU is shitty!


If there is too much corruption then it's not the problem of the EU but of Bulgaria. All the other 26 countries have to fight corruption themselves, most of them are quite successful. So why should the other countries make an exception and pay for a delegation of EU-staff to solve Bulgaria's corruption problem.

And if corruption really exists (in any country) I'm also glad, that they don't pay too much because most of the money would flow in the wallets of some corrupt people.
All countries of the EU fight against corruption, ones more, ones less successful. IMO it is very easy always to critisize instead of investing all the energy complaining requires for fighting corruption.

And the last thing is that Bulgaria itself wanted to join EU, if it would be so bad, you wouldn't have done it I assume.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Patrick said:


> :banana::lock::cucumber::lock::carrot::lock::banana::lock::cucumber::lock::carrot::lock:



Yeah


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

*Why do roads age so fast?*

I am always amazed by the looks of very new roads, everything is clean and looks like untouched, shiny crashbarriers, very white markings and so on. But after max 1 year this is gone. Most roads dont´look new after one year but look like heavily used. Are the materials so sensitive to envionment conditions? I think a road should be closed every 3 months for 1 day to get cleaned, I don´t know if that happens but that would be way better since the look of a road is important and that not only to me. It can´t be that a road looks new only 6 months, only the highest standart roads look new 1 year and more. I hope when in some years the fucking dumb companies have finally invented engines that go with clean fuels roads will keep good looking longer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is your car still clean after one year you bought it?


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

No, but they should either use smooth materials where dust and paticles can´t keep on or clean them regurarly, roads represent a country and it´s bad if roads are dirty and don´t look like new in a few months.


----------



## SebasvandenBrink (Feb 27, 2005)

If you make the roads all shiny and impervious to dirt and grit, you'll end up making them without grip for your tyres aswell. Just think of the beating all roads get year in year out. Aside from cars and heavy trucks you've got the weather. Snow, sand, dirt, grit, ice, you name it. I agree roads should look okay, but I think the driving comfort is number one. Potholes are a mortal sin though, however those don't form in just one year, do they? Another note might be money, countries have millions of miles of asphalt, tarmac, concrete or whatever their roads are made up of. Just consider constantly fixing every single one of them, each year, every year. I'd rather have healthcare thank you - it's just not doable. You'll also need an army of people, not to mention materials and you'll have to close those roads and set up detours aswell. 

If you can develop the perfect road surface you'll have made a genius discovery though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Potholes can pop up rather fast. Sometimes a piece of the pavement just comes loose when a truck runs over it, and the rest of the traffic deepens/widens it out. This is especially a problem when asphalt is layed in too cold or wet conditions. The top layer doesn't stitch too well together to the lower layers and/or foundation that way.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

It´s not about the surface, asphalt usually lasts long, I am sure the Struma motorway aspahlt will last 10 years with no pohtoles, so did the E-79 nationalroad aspahlt, 7 years for it aktually. I mean other things like the markings, the white concrete, the crashbarriers, the signs and so on. And I mean only cleaning important motorways/nationalraods not all roads. They could use very smooth metal on signs at least, there are such materials who are pretty much resistant to dirt and particles, they would be a bit more expensive but it would be worth it. I admire new roads which look like untouched, they look scary and amazing. A new building for example can never give such a deep impression since it is small, roads are long and if they look like untouched it gives a way deeper impression.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Signs are mostly shiny and clean here. Italian ones are particularly shiny.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> It´s not about the surface, asphalt usually lasts long, I am sure the Struma motorway aspahlt will last 10 years with no pohtoles, so did the E-79 nationalroad aspahlt, 7 years for it aktually. I mean other things like the markings, the white concrete, the crashbarriers, the signs and so on. And I mean only cleaning important motorways/nationalraods not all roads. They could use very smooth metal on signs at least, there are such materials who are pretty much resistant to dirt and particles, they would be a bit more expensive but it would be worth it. I admire new roads which look like untouched, they look scary and amazing. A new building for example can never give such a deep impression since it is small, roads are long and if they look like untouched it gives a way deeper impression.


Asphalt does not last long compared to concrete. The actual lifetime depends mostly on weather and usage. In a low usage area with favorable conditions, I'm sure asphalt can last 10 years or more, but this is not the case with most highways. It also depends on what the exact surfacing is used. Some roads are paved with asphalt with a finer layer of asphalt or bitumen. This is not very durable and grinds down with time.

Signs ARE used with metals. They're usually constructed with certain standards, and incorporate retroreflective paint/tape. Yet, they have to be designed so that they're not too shiny (clearcoat finish, for example) to reduce the amount of light reflected, into the drivers' eyes, for example. 

Again, how well signs hold up to the test of time depends on traffic, weather, and local conditions (industrial areas, for example). A high humidity, high traffic area will make dirt much more likely to stick onto signs. 

As much as clean, pristine roads and shiny signs can give an impression, so too can a gritty, worn down road, it's just a different impression. 

Finally, it all comes down to cost. Many, if not most, DOTs are having trouble enough keeping their roads in serviceable conditions. Roads are, in the end of the day, utilitarian and the most important thing is that they are cost effective. Furthermore, many considerations have to be given regarding local laws (design specifications) and consideration to drivers, as well as practicality.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

You don't want to repave freeways in major cities all the time, something which is necessary with asphalt, and porous asphalt in particular. It's better to build concrete roads which last longer, say 20 - 25 years under heavy usage. (particularly truck traffic). 

It's only feasible to pave all freeways in the Netherlands with Porous Asphalt because of the ever-lasting NIMBY's making other improvements possible, so they can divert money which was meant for widening/construction to maintenance. They sometimes have to repave a freeway within 7 years.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Asphalt can last more than 10 years without potholes and so on. The E-79 nationalraod aspahlt italian type in Bulgaria from the Greek border to Dupnica last 7 years without any pothole on the whole surface. The last winter was very harsh and very few small potholes appeared only near bridges but that was all. Some 20 km sections of that asphalt didn´t get any potholes at all and are as smoth as very new roads so you are plainwrong. Asphalt can last 10 years without potholes even with very heavy tracktrafic on it and harsh summer/winter conditions. the asphalt is still very black altough heavy road and track truffic go there and has no potholes nor does it have any tiny bumps so it´s bullshit that asphalt doesn´t last long and besides that asphalt looks way better than ugly concrete and is way more confortable to drive on.

The other things age faster on raods usually, markings fade out fast, signs, crashbariers, white concrete and so on wear out within few years.

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9018/1010066xc8.jpg

The asphalt here is mroe than 7 years old and has no potholes there for 40 km until the new E-79 asphalt starts after Dupnica. There is even older asphalt from Blagoevgrad to Dupnica some 20 years, you know the stony asphalt with small stones in it and it has no potholes at all or bumps. concrete might last 10 years longer but is not wroth it that´s why Austria finally began to *asphalt* their motorways.

And on concrete appear cracks in winter, asphalt however is flexible and it is mroe expensive to fix a concrete road than a asphalt road. Concrete is the most unconfortable surface to drive on ever, even the roughest Bulgarian stony asphalt is way more confortable than the best concrete since it´s soft, not hard as stone.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Because they die after being sick of hearing you complaing so much about them.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> You don't want to repave freeways in major cities all the time, something which is necessary with asphalt, and porous asphalt in particular. It's better to build concrete roads which last longer, say 20 - 25 years under heavy usage. (particularly truck traffic).
> 
> It's only feasible to pave all freeways in the Netherlands with Porous Asphalt because of the ever-lasting NIMBY's making other improvements possible, so they can divert money which was meant for widening/construction to maintenance. They sometimes have to repave a freeway within 7 years.





radi6404 said:


> you are plainwrong.


:laugh:


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Even and soft roads*

Today I went from Blagoevgrad to Bansko and drove on the two years old road simitli Bansko, which has bad asphalt at some places but at some very good, the road overall is very soft and very very even which I love very much, only that there´s some relief at some places from the tracktraffic but at some places it doesn´t have such relief, only at the newest asphalt which got made too fast and by kids. Anyway I noticed the road is very soft so it feels light, it feels like you are not touching the ground but gliding and it is also very even. When you look at the houses and notice how even the road stays you think you are in a train and even more even. I want to know which countries have such roads because I quite like that. In Germany and Austria the asphalt is mostly very very hard and doesn´t feel like gliding at all, even new asphalt doesn´t feel like gliding except some softer asphalt in Bayern. I know that Hungary motorways are also very light and even, but I don´t know if nationalroads are also like that. Slovenia is also great, tell me some nationalroads or motorways in your countries which are soft and even if you have some at all

Discuss

Edit: 
And notice, it´s not important if the asphalt is so smooth that it also feels slippery, it´s better when the asphalt is a bit rough to have great grip, and it´s way more important that the road is even and doesn´t go up and down to have a great roadexperience.


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Noone answers?

You are not interested in smooth roads, so you don´t care if a road is smooth or has potholes, you only care how big the network is and in which languaces the signs are. You are anything but road fans.


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

Radish2 said:


> Noone answers?
> 
> You are not interested in smooth roads, so you don´t care if a road is smooth or has potholes, you only care how big the network is and in which languaces the signs are. You are anything but road fans.


You're absolutely right Radi. There's nothing left to say. Can this thread be closed now?


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Majestic said:


> You're absolutely right Radi. There's nothing left to say. Can this thread be closed now?


When there´s one thing I apsolutely hate is when people laugh about other peoples interests, so why are you spamming my thread you ****, you think that I have to like what all other people like, you are just some narrowminded ship who follow the standarts of all other people and don´t tolerate people who have some different interests, just don´t piss me off.


----------



## bgrs (Feb 19, 2007)

Radi, you're a fetishist!


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

bgrs said:


> Radi, you're a fetishist!


Yes, do you have a problem with that? I like to be a fetishist and to live my life like I want it and to enjoy things like driving on smooth even roads.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Radish2 said:


> When there´s one thing I apsolutely hate is when people laugh about other peoples interests, so why are you spamming my thread you ****, you think that I have to like what all other people like, you are just some narrowminded ship who follow the standarts of all other people and don´t tolerate people who have some different interests, just don´t piss me off.


maybe we don't understand what term "soft road" should mean. i'm not sure that density of asphalt has many varieties from usual cca 700 kg/m3, and i doubt that there is some measure which describes softness better than density itself. maybe we could calculate deformations made by iron ball with set radius droped from set height, that could give us right answer. poor balls in Germany and Austria if Radi is speaking the truth!


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

x-type said:


> maybe we don't understand what term "soft road" should mean. i'm not sure that density of asphalt has many varieties from usual cca 700 kg/m3, and i doubt that there is some measure which describes softness better than density itself. maybe we could calculate deformations made by iron ball with set radius droped from set height, that could give us right answer. poor balls in Germany and Austria if Radi is speaking the truth!


I think it´s more the stuff under the asphalt which make the road feel light or hard like in Germany. You think all types of asphalt have the same density, but asphalts are made of different material I think, in Germany they use lots of the rubberlike stuff, in other countries the asphatl probably contains more stones than in Germany, I don´t know what makes the asphalt feel soft or hard. But if you drive on Serbia for example and go to Hungary on the M5 you will feel that the M5 motorway feels softer than the Serbian nationalroad.


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok as you all concluded you don´t care if a road is smooth or bumpy and has holes this thread might be closed. I´ve never seen people who don´t want to talk about good roads, but I guess you all have shitty roads so why am I womdering.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The problem is we haven't driven on Struma, so we don't know what a good road is.


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Verso said:


> The problem is we haven't driven on Struma, so we don't know what a good road is.


No, Struma isn´t the only good motorway, Hungary´s M5 is a good feeling motorway too but I guess some don´t have the sence to notice the difference between the soft M5 motorway and Austrias concrete motorways.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Lots of motorways in Portugal, the paid ones, are of really high quality....paved all the time. The smaller, older roads...not so much, hehe.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

Radish2 said:


> I know that Hungary motorways are also very light and even, but I don´t know if nationalroads are also like that.


national roads are scrap. stay on motorways in hungary... :lol:


----------

